

Ask HN: Help me land a job? - kp25

A little bio about myself:<p>Personal: I am a computer science student from India.Completed my undergraduation from a very unknown local college in May 2014.Being from a local college pushes me behind, having no good exposure of software engineering.<p>Projects&#x2F;Work Experience: Last Summer, I had done a remote internship on game development. Developed a web-application(game) using web technologies. Apart from being intern for 2 months and developing websites for the college technical fests, I have no work experience or any perfect knowledge regarding a particular domain.<p>Why unemployed?: I started a startup in my final year of undergraduation and failed miserably. I have no time left to prepare for Interviews or sharpen my programming skills. I thought of to first become expert regarding a particular domain like Web Development, Machine Learning and then apply for a job.<p>Realization: After 4 months of doing some web development, Machine Learning, MOOC&#x27;s, reading books,realized that i am no where near perfect in either of them. It just been waste of valuable 4 months of time. I feel work experience is more valuable than reading books alone in home. So, I decided to work on my skills in the coming days&#x2F;weeks&#x2F;months to land into a job and then work on to become expert.<p>Skills: Cpp - Solved around 300 problems in various online judges(ID:kp25). Python - beginner. Javascript - Developed websites, web-application during Summer Internship.<p>What are the do&#x27;s and dont&#x27;s that i should follow in the coming months, What further skills or languages should i learn that helps me in getting close to land into a job?<p>Willing to relocate for job and join immediately. Ready to learn any further skills if required for the job. If you do think i&#x27;m good enough for the job role you&#x27;ve considering please Contact me at the following email id:  prasanth[dot]25k[at]gmail[dot]com
======
Mimu
It looks like you want to be perfect, but you won't, especially not alone and
in a small period of time.

Plus it's not like there is a fixed level that you reach and then it's done,
you are a master at [insert something here]. People learn everyday, especially
in development, and the "right way" today is not the same as tomorrow nor
yesterday.

I think you can land a job, I see no reason why you couldn't, but don't expect
yourself to become an expert without actually working in a/multiple real(s)
project(s) imo.

------
zzzzz_
Have you got any code examples?

Reading through your little biography, you don't have a lot of experience so
you're unlikely to hit the ground running, I'd have worries about giving you a
project...

On the other hand, you seem like you're a keen learner and the breadth of
topics you've mentioned is positive. Keep a positive mental attitude and
highlight some code examples so someone willing to take a punt can better
assess your current abilities.

~~~
kp25
apart from competitive programming submissions, i don't have any code
examples.. may be should start working on some open source projects

------
zubairq
He prasanth, So we spoke privately by email, and we agreed to do the whole job
finding process publicly for everyone to see that it works. If it fails and I
walk away I pay you USD $1000. If you walk away or fail to take the steps then
the deal is null and void. If you reply to this commment publicly then we have
a deal and we will start today.

Thanks Zubair

~~~
kp25
yep go ahead with the search process :)

~~~
zubairq
Hi Prasanth, You need to have daily contact with me if you want to find a job.
Email me if someone is ill in the family or something and you need to delay
this process for a few weeks/months.

------
zubairq
Quick update to everyone. Prasanth has already found something, which will
keep him working for the next few keeps, probably end of November. If he is
job less again at that point we will continue.... boom, another success! :)

------
zubairq
I can find you a job, 100% guaranteed, if you are serious, I have helped 100s
of other Indians find jobs. Email me at zq@nemcv.com. Even better let us blog
publicly about my quest to find you a job so people can see that NemCV is 100%
effective!

~~~
emilburzo
Why do you advertise "No signup required", yet require a sign-up?

~~~
zubairq
Actually we have since spoken offline and he has agreed to take me up on the
offer and the whole job search will be posted to this hacker news thread, so I
put my money where my mouth is! :)

